# **Peach and Pink and Rose, Oh My!**



## SugarAsh182 (Dec 19, 2006)

This has been my fave go-to combo lately for a kind of natural look. Unfortunately, I took most of the pics while my hair was wet haha so don't mind that!

Face: NW20 concealer, NARS Laguna bronzer, MAC Shimpagne MSF

Lips: NARS Chelsea Girls, MAC Wonderstruck l/g

Eyes: WnW cream e/s as base, MAC Goldenaire pigment on lid, MAC Maroon pigment in crease and outer corners, MAC Deckchair pigment to highlight with a bit of MAC Frost blended right below brow, MAC Carbon e/s to line, MF Lash Perfection mascara























... and the only one with dry hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's blurry


----------



## ette (Dec 19, 2006)

GORGEOUS!! You look fabulous in pinks.


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 19, 2006)

ooh i really like this! your lashes look fabulous!


----------



## Caderas (Dec 19, 2006)

i'm doing this look tomorrow, that settles it.  absolutely beautiful!  thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## star1692 (Dec 19, 2006)

God you look amazing girl!  You lips are to die for! and I absolutely love the eyes!


----------



## Moppit (Dec 19, 2006)

You are very beautiful in a natural way.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 19, 2006)

This look is absolutely gorgeous!  I have all those colors so maybe tomorrow I will try and recreate this!  I hope it comes even close to looking this good!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 19, 2006)

lovely


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 19, 2006)

yay ur posting fotd's again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur gorgeous as ever!


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_ooh i really like this! your lashes look fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeeeeeesssss!! what she said!!! ^^


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 20, 2006)

beautiful look


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 20, 2006)

wow...the lip pic could be an ad! i loooove them(your lips). the color is awesome, and your lashes are amazing. so pretty


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 20, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 20, 2006)

gorggggeous.


----------



## Bianca (Dec 20, 2006)

You look lovely and I envy those lashes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow! you are so old style hollywood.  I love it.

*this is meant to be a huge compliment by the way*


----------



## Lollie (Dec 20, 2006)

Beautiful as always Ash!


----------



## veilchen (Dec 20, 2006)

That's so so so pretty!! I could keep adding *so* because it's incredibly pretty!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Dec 20, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 20, 2006)

i loove this look! you have such amazing lashes


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 20, 2006)

ur look like heavenly. seriously. seems like the term "peaches and cream" was coined for you...UR SIMPLY GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## linkas (Dec 20, 2006)

Lovely!!


----------



## adorkable (Dec 20, 2006)

I think you may have just found the most absolutely perfect look for you! WOW!!!


----------



## YvonneTheBlond (Dec 20, 2006)

This is one of my favorite looks for you. wow!


----------



## Miss World (Dec 20, 2006)

looks great


----------



## TM26 (Dec 20, 2006)

The colors you used on your eyes look amazing. It really brings out your eyes.


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Dec 20, 2006)

you look great!! very natural and radiant.


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey pretty lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I've said this before but you have really scrumptious lips.... looks like candy....


----------



## snowkei (Dec 23, 2006)

I love ur lips and eyes!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Dec 23, 2006)

So-gorgeous.


----------



## JoyZz (Dec 23, 2006)

Very pretty, the colours you used suit you extremly well.


----------



## aziza (Dec 24, 2006)

I am soooo tripping over your skin! Absolutely flawless!!! What's your skincare routine, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LindseySullivan (Dec 25, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Dec 26, 2006)

So pretty, looks amazing with your eyes.  Well done girl!!


----------



## Sundae (Dec 27, 2006)

This is pretty. Pinks kinda come up lighter on my skin and looks whitish. It looks really lovely on you.
Great Job


----------



## katisha (Dec 27, 2006)

Love this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're beautiful.


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 27, 2006)

all your looks are amazing!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Dec 28, 2006)

I love this look! It's so soft and you should know that I totally have eyelash envy right now.


----------



## L0VELY (Dec 28, 2006)

This look is so pretty! I love the colors on your lips! And your lashes are amazing!


----------



## Emmi (Dec 29, 2006)

Love it!!


----------



## Navessa (Jan 12, 2007)

fabulous!

good to "see" you again!


----------



## n_c (Jan 12, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 12, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 13, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Riet (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, so gorgeous colors in you


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 13, 2007)

*You ladies .... so lovely.... how come you can't leave near me???? I want that look...yep....*


----------



## ben (Jan 13, 2007)

i can see why it's your favorite ; o )


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 13, 2007)

So lovely and fresh!!!!


----------



## AprilBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

wow that looks pretty!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 14, 2007)

ahck, pinks look wonderful on you. beautiful, love the 4th pic


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 14, 2007)

so fab


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jan 14, 2007)

Your so angelic! What skincare do you use?


----------



## Pascal (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 

 
_GORGEOUS!! You look fabulous in pinks._


----------



## super_chique (Jan 17, 2007)

wow

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## nyna (Jan 19, 2007)

these colors are perfect for you 
your look is so fresh and natural.
I love it


----------

